# connecter une Xbox 360 et mon mac book



## Tane (12 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour à tous

PArdonnez-moi de poser cette question peut-être évidente pour vous mais j'ai depuis peu une Xbox 360 que j'aimerais connecter a mon mac book préféré histoire de visionner sur ma téloche les vidéos enregistrée sur le mon disque dur.

Mais pas moyen de connecter l'une et l'autre... En gros, la xbox préfère les PC sous windows ce qui me semble logique mais assez rageant.

J'ai bien sûr fait une rech avant de solliciter ainsi vos connaissances mais je n'ai rien trouvé de très palpitant sauf un msg d'un expert qui donnait plein d'adresses DNS, de routeur et tout 

Bref j'ai pas tout compris, en plus, il s'agissait ce faisant d'établir une connection internet par Wifi... 
Auriez-vous une réponse simple à mon pb?

Merci ...  

Ma config: Mac Book 2ghz, Mac OS 10.4.11


----------



## Mobyduck (12 Janvier 2008)

Après quelques recherches j'ai trouvé ceci.

Sinon y'a ça ou encore ceci.


----------



## yann64 (15 Février 2008)

C'est exactement les infos et manip qu'elle voulait éviter de faire.
Ce genre de manip c'est pour partager ta connection internet entre un mac et une 360.

Ce qu'elle cherche à faire c'est utiliser sa Xbox360 branchée à sa TV pour visionner ou écouter films et musique (une Apple TV qui n'en est pas une)
C'est une sorte de "media center"

Pour çà, tu as Connect360 qui te permet au travers du dashboard de ta 360 d'avoir accès à ta bibliothèque Itunes, tes photos, tes films, etc...

Personnellement je fonctionne comme çà et c'est parfait, pas de config, la pomme s'occupe de tout:
Mac----wifi----livebox----ethernet----Xbox360
​


----------



## NOOBxX (13 Novembre 2008)

Salut, est ce que quelqu'un peut expliquer les branchements qu'il faut faire pour connect360 ?
Directement sur la xbox 360 et mon macbook ? ou alors passer par le modem ?(En gros un mini tutoriel serait mon rêve ^^)
Est ce que connect 360 fonctionne sur leopard ?


----------



## NOOBxX (13 Novembre 2008)

Personne ?


----------



## yann64 (1 Décembre 2008)

NOOBxX a dit:


> Salut, est ce que quelqu'un peut expliquer les branchements qu'il faut faire pour connect360 ?
> Directement sur la xbox 360 et mon macbook ? ou alors passer par le modem ?(En gros un mini tutoriel serait mon rêve ^^)
> Est ce que connect 360 fonctionne sur leopard ?


 
Tout d'abord sache que nous ne sommes pas des professionnels mais de simples utilisateurs qui font par de leur connaissances, donc nous ne sommes pas 24H/24H devant le forum à attendre une question.

Ceci dit, je ne comprend pas très bien ce que tu entend par "les branchements qu'il faut faire pour connect360"???
Il s'agit d'un soft, donc pas de branchement, qui te permet de voir et de lire les médias présent sur ton mac au travers du dasboard de la Xbox360.
Les seuls branchements que tu as c'est entre ta box, ton mac et ta Xbox360 sous réserve que tu n'utilises pas un réseau sans fil.
Maintenant Connect360 fonctionne très bien avec léopard.


----------



## antro (23 Mars 2009)

Salut à tous,

Je me posais la question d'acquerir une XBox 360 pour lire le contenu multimédia présent sur le mac via le reseau. 
J'ai plusieurs questions sur la XBox, donc merci à ceux qui sauraient y répondre de m'aider:
- Il existe plusieurs configuration de XBox (Elite / Arcade / ...), y'en a-t-il une particuliere à utiliser pour ça ou est-ce que la version Arcade (ie, sans disque dur est suffisante) ?
- Est-ce que ça fonctionne si je branche le cable réseau de la xBox sur l'entrée Ethernet de mon airport express (qui est en mode 'Joindre un réseau existant') ?
- Est-ce qu'il faut un cable Ethernet standard ?
- Est-ce qu'il y aurait des manip particulieres à faire sur le XBox ?


Merci à tous,


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2009)

antro a dit:


> J'ai plusieurs questions sur la XBox, donc merci à ceux qui sauraient y répondre de m'aider:
> - Il existe plusieurs configuration de XBox (Elite / Arcade / ...), y'en a-t-il une particuliere à utiliser pour ça ou est-ce que la version Arcade (ie, sans disque dur est suffisante) ?
> - Est-ce que ça fonctionne si je branche le cable réseau de la xBox sur l'entrée Ethernet de mon airport express (qui est en mode 'Joindre un réseau existant') ?
> - Est-ce qu'il faut un cable Ethernet standard ?
> - Est-ce qu'il y aurait des manip particulieres à faire sur le XBox ?



- Toutes les Xbox fonctionnent vu que ça passe par le sans fil mais si tu souhaites mettre de la musique sur ta Xbox 360 il faut un disque dur et seulement ripper avec un cd.

- Oui

- Oui

- Installer la mise à jour facultative multimédia et la mise à jour pour les divx.

Ensuite tu as Connect360 et Rivet (que je préfère) pour gérer son contenu multimédia et le "streamer" vers ta Xbox.

PS : prend une Jasper !


----------



## antro (23 Mars 2009)

Donc j'en conclue que si je prends la XBox Arcade (la moins chere), je devrais pouvoir sans probleme streamer mes videos et ma musique vers elle depuis mon Mac.

Eu... C'est quoi une Jasper ????


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2009)

Oui

Une Jasper c'est pour réduire encore plus le taux de panne, Microsoft prévoyait de sortir la quatrième génération de sa console pour août 2008 : nom de code Jasper. Elle comporte un processeur graphique (GPU) gravé en 65 nm28. Celui-ci devrait réduire le nombre de panne mais surtout couter moins cher à la production.
C'est en réalité en novembre 2008 que les premières consoles Jasper seraient apparues. Elles comporteraient bien un GPU gravé en 65 nm ainsi qu'une plus grande mémoire flash embarquée (256 Mio)

Reconnaître une Jasper, j'en ai une parce que ma Xbox 360 était tombé en panne.

J'ai pris le pack Halo mais les premières Jasper sont apparues sur les pack Arcade donc vérifie bien et ça devrait être ok.
Maintenant l'avantage d'avoir un disque dur c'est de pouvoir installer les jeux sur celui-ci et donc le lecteur DVD qui fait du bruit est silencieux.


----------



## iShin (23 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Maintenant l'avantage d'avoir un disque dur c'est de pouvoir installer les jeux sur celui-ci et donc le lecteur DVD qui fait du bruit est silencieux.



A l'usage, on se rend vite compte que l'installation des jeux en devient presque indispensable tellement le lecteur fait de bruit... :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2009)

Clairement mais il peut l'acheter par après .


----------



## 217ae1 (23 Mars 2009)

antro a dit:


> Je me posais la question d'acquerir une XBox 360 pour lire le contenu multimédia présent sur le mac via le reseau.



si c'est juste pour ça, t'as pas meilleurtent de prendre un apple TV ?

je n'ai pas confiance en microsoft car la miènne a déja claqué et j'ai du chercher pendant une heure comment faire pour qu'elle marche sur ma télé full hd. 

ils ont même pas préciser que ça marche pas avec une tv full hd. :rateau: 

en plus, on est obligé d'utiliser des logiciels spéciales pour mac, alors que les pécéistes peuvent utiliser leurs iPod avec itunes. 


PS: quelqu'un sait combien de temps dure la garrantie ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2009)

Non mais si il veut jouer :rateau:

Garantie 3 ans en cas de ROD.


----------



## 217ae1 (23 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Garantie 3 ans en cas de ROD.



merci. donc ma xbox n'est plus sous garantie. :rateau:

il existe pas un logiciel gratuit pour utiliser la xbox avec un mac ?

car je n'ai pas envie de payer. :casse:


----------



## antro (23 Mars 2009)

217ae1 a dit:


> si c'est juste pour ça, t'as pas meilleurtent de prendre un apple TV ?



Ben non, pour plusieurs raisons:
- La premiere c'est le prix. 179&#8364; une XBox Arcade vs 299&#8364; pour la premiere AppleTV.
- L'AppleTV ne supporte pas le fullHD alors que la XBox Oui
- L'AppleTV ne peut être branchée sur une TV qui n'est pas HD (sauf au prix d'une manip incompréhensible), alors que la XBox Oui (je n'ai pas encore de TV HD mais je compte bien investir un peu plus tard).

Au fait, pour qu'elle fasse lecteur de DVD, j'ai compris qu'il fallait une télécommande. Sauf que moi j'ai une Logitech Harmony qui peut donc emuler la telecommande de la XBox. Ca marchera ou est-ce que la telecommande de la XBox est livrée avec un truc qui fait que "ça peut pas marcher si ta pas la telecommande M$" ?

PS : Si quelqu'un à une autre solution au même prix et qui me permettent de streamer mes videos et mes photos depuis mon mac sur ce périphérique, je suis preneur. (PS: je n'ai que faire du disque dur et de la capacité de Jouer avec...)

Tiens, au fait, pour info, il existe une promo de -40&#8364; sur la XBox en ce moment....

Une derniere question, si je prends la XBox Arcade, est-ce que j'aurais quand même accès à la location de films ou est-ce qu'il faut que je rajoute un disque dur.

(Désolé pour les questions peut être stupides, mais je ne suis pas un Gamer né... ;-) )


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2009)

217ae1 a dit:


> merci. donc ma xbox n'est plus sous garantie. :rateau:
> 
> il existe pas un logiciel gratuit pour utiliser la xbox avec un mac ?
> 
> car je n'ai pas envie de payer. :casse:



Non à part passer sur Windows 



antro a dit:


> Ben non, pour plusieurs raisons:
> - La premiere c'est le prix. 179&#8364; une XBox Arcade vs 299&#8364; pour la premiere AppleTV.
> - L'AppleTV ne supporte pas le fullHD alors que la XBox Oui
> - L'AppleTV ne peut être branchée sur une TV qui n'est pas HD (sauf au prix d'une manip incompréhensible), alors que la XBox Oui (je n'ai pas encore de TV HD mais je compte bien investir un peu plus tard).
> ...



Tu as pas besoin de télécommande parce que la manette fait office de télécommande avant ils en donnaient une mais j'en ai pas eu dans ma nouvelle Xbox.

La location de film se fait via le stream donc pas d'enregistrement mais il y a pas beaucoup de films (voir pas du tout en Belgique)

Pour finir je trouve ça con de payer une console pour ne pas jouer dessus, prends un disque dur multimédia style Popcorn et ce sera le mieux pour toi ou une PS3.


----------



## iShin (24 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Pour finir je trouve ça con de payer une console pour ne pas jouer dessus, prends [...] une PS3.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2009)

Parce qu'elle a un lecteur Blu-Ray et un bon, voilà pourquoi je dis cela


----------



## iShin (24 Mars 2009)

Je pense que le prix va être un frein étant donné le budget de notre ami, à moins d'en trouver une d'occaz.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2009)

Y'a moyen d'en trouver en occasion pour 215-220 euros.


----------



## antro (24 Mars 2009)

Eu... Oui, le prix de la PS3 est un frein...
Idéalement, le top du top pour moi serait un mac mini... Mais c'est encore pire question prix !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2009)

Alors un disque dur multimédia .


----------



## antro (24 Mars 2009)

Ben je n'en n'ai pas trouvé qui fasse ce que je veux, dans les prix que je veux, à savoir:
- Lire plein de formats videos incluant le H264
- Etre capable d'aller chercher du contenu sur mon Mac via le réseau
- Qui sorte du fulll HD mais aussi du composite.
- Qui soit à moins de 200 !

A moins que quelqu'un connaisse la perle rare....


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2009)

Ça va sans doute baisser  ou achète en occasion.


----------



## antro (24 Mars 2009)

Ben la XBox elle fait tout ça et coûte 179 non ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2009)

Oui mais si tu joues pas c'est un peu bête 
Enfin tu es ton seul juge .


----------



## antro (24 Mars 2009)

Ben je vais quand même pas payer plus cher un équipement qui fait ce que je veux sous pretexte que je n'utilise pas toutes les fonctions de l'équipement le moins cher quand même.... 

Et sinon, tu connais autre chose qui pourrait faire l'affaire ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2009)

Non je ne crois pas, j'ai donné toutes les informations que je connais.
Maintenant si quelqu'un d'autre à d'autres offres ce serait bien.


----------



## becosfigos (31 Août 2010)

Bonjour,

J'ai installé connect360 et rivet mais impossible d'avoir accès à mon macbook depuis ma xbox360. Il n'est pas détecté. Pourriez vous m'aider svp ?
Je précise que ma console est connecté au live via wifi.

Merci


----------

